# lovely funny girl need fantastic home [Huddersfield]



## iNeedANewHome (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear All

I can make this into really long story but I'll keep it short, our little funny cat, a girl, needs a new but fantastic new home. We have had an incident with our dogs and the cat a few weeks ago - which was dreadful - we try so hard to keep everybody apart but it went wrong! We just cannot take the risk again!

We would like her to be safe, with no dogs to scare her anymore.

We found her as a kitten in our barn 3 years ago, she was born without a tail and just has cute stub that wiggles. She is black and white and the most gorgeous little build cat EVER. She does have quite spectacular hind legs and is extremely muscly. She is pretty much nocturnal, outdoor cat, and sleeps/hangs about most of the day.

I know it a big ask for anybody to take on a new cat but please consider her! We love her dearly and even though we have build cat flaps absolutely everywhere we just don't want to run the risk of something more serious happening. We woud like her to have a home with lots of cuddles, outdoor space, some mice that need catching etc..

She is microchipped, spayed and 6weeks ago had her boosters, has been flea treated and will come with loads of food, a tent, basket and all the stuff you need.

Please get in touch if you need photos: [email protected]

West-Yorkshire based [Huddersfield]


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't take her on, BUT I am in Huddersfield this weekend if anyone needs help with her transport!


----------



## iNeedANewHome (Jul 1, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I can't take her on, BUT I am in Huddersfield this weekend if anyone needs help with her transport!


thanks! GloWorm


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

It always helps if you can upload photos onto the thread, so people can fall in love  If you put them on photobucket (or even you own facebook etc) you can put them into here


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know what happened with your dogs - but cats can live with dogs - I had a stray cat trapped in my garage nearly 7 yrs ago now and my springer tried to kill it but my Great Dane protected her and the cat never returned to it's owners and in fact became the best of friends with the springer, sleeping, eating together. It wasn't easy for the cat but she drew strength from me I guess and when my springer died last october puss puss mourned her terribly. I have three Great Danes and puss puss is now trying to get to grips with the pup who is 12 weeks old but she is hanging in there.

I feel really blessed that this cat decided to take up residence with us. Things happen for a reason and your cat was found by you for a reason - is it not possible to persevere?


----------



## iNeedANewHome (Jul 1, 2011)

912142 said:


> I don't know what happened with your dogs - but cats can live with dogs - I had a stray cat trapped in my garage nearly 7 yrs ago now and my springer tried to kill it but my Great Dane protected her and the cat never returned to it's owners and in fact became the best of friends with the springer, sleeping, eating together.


honestly we have really really tried, for months, and failed we just do not want to take any risks! she is far to precious but also very jumpy! Our old cat was fine but then he did rule the roost she is just not like that!

Please don't feel we are taking this lightly in anyway! We love her dearly!!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

iNeedANewHome said:


> honestly we have really really tried, for months, and failed we just do not want to take any risks! she is far to precious but also very jumpy! Our old cat was fine but then he did rule the roost she is just not like that!
> 
> Please don't feel we are taking this lightly in anyway! We love her dearly!!


She is gorgeous and I don't think you are taking this lightly at all - merely a suggestion - there is a girl on the forum coming under the name Clover1that is looking for a cat. Check her out - she has posted today.


----------



## iNeedANewHome (Jul 1, 2011)

912142 said:


> She is gorgeous and I don't think you are taking this lightly at all - merely a suggestion - there is a girl on the forum coming under the name Clover1that is looking for a cat. Check her out - she has posted today.


I know... just feeling sensitive about it all:sad:


----------

